# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Phần mềm JDPaint7, JDPaint 7 không cần setup, kèm hướng dẫn Active.

## atuancnc

Phần mềm JDPaint7, JDPaint 7 không cần setup, kèm hướng dẫn Active nhé các bác:
Hỗ trợ Export định dạng .*STL File cho mọi phần mềm 3D, Export G-Code định dạng .*NC File cho máy CNC














Tải về theo liên kết: Tại đây

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Phạm Tĩnh, solero, thehiena2

----------


## atuancnc

Các bác cần hỗ trợ cài đặt thì dùng TeamViewer e sẽ trợ giúp nhé.

----------


## jimmyli

đây là bản free của YingDao mà, không biết nó có khác với jdpaint không ghét nhất cái zoom chuột của nó, hình như chỉ có tiếng tàu thì phải

----------


## huyquynhbk

có bản 64 bit k bác atuancnc ơi?

----------

Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

----------


## cnclaivung

tiếng tàu em ứa chơi được, thấy cũng khoái quá

----------


## jimmyli

Tiếng Anh không biết còn mò được chứ tiếng tàu không biết thì như mù luôn >"<

----------


## suu_tam

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/36...ap-cua-JDPaint

Không hiểu thông tin là JDPAINT 7 ở cung cấp ạ? Chỗ nào nó ghi là jdpaint 7 vậy bác?

Với 5.21 thì đúng là xuất trực tiếp Gcode (.NC) còn bản 5.5 hay bản artform này thì em không biết.

----------


## jimmyli

chủ yếu là thao tác 3D thôi chứ còn suất code thì em sài mấy soft của Tây nó dễ vọc vẹo hơn  :Big Grin:  Artcam hay Aspire 8 chẳng hạn

----------


## atuancnc

> đây là bản free của YingDao mà, không biết nó có khác với jdpaint không ghét nhất cái zoom chuột của nó, hình như chỉ có tiếng tàu thì phải





> tiếng tàu em ứa chơi được, thấy cũng khoái quá





> Tiếng Anh không biết còn mò được chứ tiếng tàu không biết thì như mù luôn >"<


Em đã Setup phần Languge khi cài đặt là English rồi bác ah, chỉ cần mở PM lên & active là sử dụng ok.




> có bản 64 bit k bác atuancnc ơi?


Em không thấy nhà SX để 64bit anh ạ




> chủ yếu là thao tác 3D thôi chứ còn suất code thì em sài mấy soft của Tây nó dễ vọc vẹo hơn  Artcam hay Aspire 8 chẳng hạn


Không có gì là khó trong khi mọi người đều có thể làm được bác ah




> Không hiểu thông tin là JDPAINT 7 ở cung cấp ạ? Chỗ nào nó ghi là jdpaint 7 vậy bác?
> 
> Với 5.21 thì đúng là xuất trực tiếp Gcode (.NC) còn bản 5.5 hay bản artform này thì em không biết.


Bản này tên gọi ArtForm2 cũng đúng, JDPaint7 cũng không sai bác ah, bác nhìn giao diện khi làm việc thì sẽ thấy. Giống như Photoshop7 đến PhotoshopCS. E thấy phần mềm này có nhiều ưu điểm so với JDPaint 5.21 từ thế ký trước đó rất nhiều, các bác dùng sẽ biết. 
Export trực tiếp .*STL file, .*NC file, .BMP file....

----------

zentic

----------


## atuancnc

Theo yêu cầu của nhiều bác hỏi về lập trình gia công trên phần mềm JDPaint. E xây dựng Video này hi vọng có thêm chút kinh nghiệm cho các bác. Chúc các bác thành công nhé.

----------


## suu_tam

Thấy nhiều bác nói rất nhiều về xuất trực tiếp NC với ArtFrom, mà em sưu tầm mãi chưa thấy bác nào trình diễn cả.
Có bác nào hướng dẫn cho anh em mở rộng hiểu biết không ạ?

----------


## emptyhb

> Thấy nhiều bác nói rất nhiều về xuất trực tiếp NC với ArtFrom, mà em sưu tầm mãi chưa thấy bác nào trình diễn cả.
> Có bác nào hướng dẫn cho anh em mở rộng hiểu biết không ạ?


Bác này giả ngố hỏi anh em đây mà  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jimmyli

anh tuấn hướng dẫn luôn cái scuplt trên artform đi xem mấy cái video nó scuplt được như zbrush mà hông biết làm ntn nhỉ

----------


## katerman

Em đào mộ lên phát: Hiện nay đã có phiên bản Artform 64bit, dùng cái này thay cho JDpaint đỡ phải lo bệnh "out of memory"
Bộ phần mềm Artform 3.0 và SurfMill 7.0 tải về tại trang: http://bbs.jingdiaosoft.com/forum.php
em đã up ở đây( bao gồm 32bit và 64bit): https://www.fshare.vn/folder/25AQJAJL4GNO
Các bác chỉ việc tạo tài khoản ở trang chủ đăng nhập phần mềm, rất dễ ạ. Đã có bài chỉ dẫn cách active chổ thầy Google rồi ạ.

----------

cuong, duonghoang, kurapika1319

----------

